# iTunes help please



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

When importing compilation albums like soundtracks or albums with multiple composers itunes splits all the tracks up and puts them in itunes seperately. Why does it do this and how can I get around it so the whole album and contents apears in the library. Also now I have all these single tracks all over my itunes library how can I get them into one album without creating a playlist or is it better to delete them and start again??

FOr example I ripped the waynes world cd sound track and all the tracks are on the library as if they were singles.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

does ticking part of a compilation sort it ?


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Not sure what you mean mate?


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

After a bit more searching found this on the tube which solved my problems so am posting up for others.


----------

